# Brittany Pups



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I have 3 nice Brittany pups for sale for 300 each. The parents are good hunters the are AKC reg and have had their first shots one is a liver and white male, one orange and white male and one orange and white female. 
send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I saw this thread and it brought back memories. We had a Brit when I was growing up, Albi was his name, great pheasent dog. If I didn't have my Doberman I'd be getting one from you.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

can you post pedigrees?


----------

